# Separated Wife Pregnant?



## lostguy (Aug 11, 2012)

My wife and I are separated and going through a divorce. I just saw a picture of her and she seems a little chunky in the midesection. Wondering if she's pregnant, but it's definitely not mine. 

We have no kids and really aren't arguing or fighting about money or possessions. When she left she took whatever she needed. If I find something if hers then ill contact her so she can pick it up. 

Should I bring this up with my lawyer? Will it help in any way?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, in the end you can always do the math.

9 month from now you can adress the issue again.

But for now you want your lawyer to be aware of the posiblity of future child support for a child that si not yours.

In short you got nine month to get a divorce or else you are the hook for child support or.. clearing your self by getting a DNA test done.

What phucked is she can have a kid still be married and come after you fro child support years from know. So please talk to your atty and protect your self.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Definitely bring it up, you might me on the hook for child support.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Consult a lawyer ASAP.

In most states you only have a certain amount of time to oppose if you believe you're not the father. Otherwise you'll get stuck supporting another man's child for 18+ years.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Your atty might be able to ask a judge to order a pergo test to relieve you or bind you for any liablity to this future child.

If it is proven that she is prego and future child support is needed then you can take the next step in having a court order DNA test.

So 1st find out if she is with child, then establish DNA, then establish child support....

Its not yours but you do ahve to go thru some steps, cuz the court assume its yours cuz your still married..........see the liablity?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

When was the last time you had sex with her?

I read your first thread and she was having an affair long before so it's most likely OM's.


----------



## lostguy (Aug 11, 2012)

August 4. I saw her about 6 weeks ago and she didn't appear to be showing anything so it can't be mine.


----------

